# A fly landed on my cup



## cpeay (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Trever1t (Jul 12, 2011)

eew, there's a hair on your cup too!


----------



## cpeay (Jul 12, 2011)

I saw that hair too.  It kind of grossed me out.


----------



## den9 (Jul 12, 2011)

cup looks filthy lol, i hope it was sitting there atleast a week


----------



## ramblingman (Jul 21, 2011)

U people never eat at a resturant LOL ......... nice close up ...


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 22, 2011)

Number one is just freaking creepy with the fly that big and just "staring" at you daring you to swat it...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 22, 2011)

the hair adds to it


----------



## Ties (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow great shots! I really like the first one. 

Could you tell me what macro lens you used for the shots?


----------



## cpeay (Jul 24, 2011)

Ties said:


> Wow great shots! I really like the first one.
> 
> Could you tell me what macro lens you used for the shots?



Thanks...I used a Tamron 90mm f 2.8


----------



## PhotoTish (Jul 24, 2011)

Great close up :thumbup:


----------

